# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Teleport Templates

## Tzardok

Does anybody know a template that can be a applied to a magical beast and grants it the ability to teleport others? The only one I've found up until now is Phrenic Creature.

----------


## ciopo

Are you asking as a Gm or as a player option wanting to wiggle things around of a cohort?

as a GM you're more or less told "just add SLA and rule of thumb it how much CR they are worth"

----------


## Tzardok

It's for a hypothetical exercize. I need a rules-legal way to give a magical beast some inherent teleportation trick.

To be exact, I found a pretty promising candidate for what the Monster in the Dark is, but it can't explain the "Escape!" scene. I wonder if there is a simple or elegant way to solve this problem.

----------


## ciopo

Other than the "Adding special abilities" of Improving monsters, only one that comes to mind right now is making a Tauric Boggle, dimension door 6/day.

It type-changes to monstrous humanoid tho, and "in the spirit", you aren't really adding the ability to your magical beast base


what monster in the dark?

----------


## Tzardok

> Other than the "Adding special abilities" of Improving monsters, only one that comes to mind right now is making a Tauric Boggle, dimension door 6/day.
> 
> It type-changes to monstrous humanoid tho, and "in the spirit", you aren't really adding the ability to your magical beast base
> 
> 
> what monster in the dark?


The one in the Order of the Sticks comic.

----------


## pabelfly

> It's for a hypothetical exercize. I need a rules-legal way to give a magical beast some inherent teleportation trick.
> 
> To be exact, I found a pretty promising candidate for what the Monster in the Dark is, but it can't explain the "Escape!" scene. I wonder if there is a simple or elegant way to solve this problem.


You could do it with two levels in Psychic Warrior or one in Ardent. Or you could grab some gear to do it.

----------


## Particle_Man

How much range do you want?  A single level of totemist or a single feat (shape soulmeld) to get blink shirt gets you 10 (more with essentia) as a standard action.

----------


## Tzardok

I need at least a few miles. Classic Teleport or something in that weightclass.

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> How much range do you want?  A single level of totemist or a single feat (shape soulmeld) to get blink shirt gets you 10 (more with essentia) as a standard action.


In the comic, it's definitely a long-range teleport, able to teleport two people from the inside of a castle to well beyond the boundaries of the city it's in.

----------


## Arael666

Does it have to be a template? 3 levels of jaunter would cover that and more

----------


## Tzardok

A template or otherwise innate ability would be the neatest sollution, yes.

----------


## ShurikVch

It's, probably, massive overkill, but _Dragon_ #359 has Demon Lord template - which included (among many other things) _Greater Teleport_ as at-will SLA.
Amusingly, it doesn't neither required Evil alignment, nor change it to Evil
But base creature should be of CR no less than 22

----------


## Particle_Man

Does your magical beast have a non-good alignment, at least 9 racial hit dice and two unclaimed feat slots?  If so, the feats fiendish legacy and fiendish heritage (its prerequisite) gives you self-only teleport 1x/day.  Would that do?

----------


## Bphill561

Energy Transformation field (Spell Compendium) with teleport linked would work if the creature has any abilities to power it.  Ha, you could even railroad some player spells to power the field.

Craft Contingency (Unapproachable East) if you only need to do it once and have a friendly crafter to help you out.

Prestige Races from Dragon #304 has a Sculpt Self feat that lets you craft different racial abilities onto yourself.  There are set lineages, but you can also make up your own.  This would require a lot of xp, but you could grant the ability to cast teleport or whatever you need.  So you would really only need to add a feat and hand wave that the xp was already spent by the creature.  It is actual spell casting, not a spell-like or supernatural.

Less useful, but if you want to make your poor critter undead this could work.  Apply an undead template that keeps the creature corporeal/intelligent and then add the spellstitched template.  With the necessary Wisdom, the spell-stitched creature could cast a level 5 conjuration spell twice a day, teleport.  HD would be important then for caster level and number of targets.

----------


## Particle_Man

Could you go the other way and start with a magical beast that already teleports, like a unicorn?

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> Could you go the other way and start with a magical beast that already teleports, like a unicorn?


The problem is, he's trying to find a creature fitting several requirements, including but not limited to being at least Large, having at least more than 30 Str, being published in 2004 at the latest, being vulnerable to mind-affecting effects, not typically speaking common, having at least some DR and a CR above 20... Being able to teleport people is only the most restrictive requirement, and Tzardok has seemingly found something fulfilling the rest.




> Does your magical beast have a non-good alignment, at least 9 racial hit dice and two unclaimed feat slots?  If so, the feats fiendish legacy and fiendish heritage (its prerequisite) gives you self-only teleport 1x/day.  Would that do?


Definitely not. The point is that it helped other people teleport, not itself (yeah, the most probable thing is a Wish or Miracle SLA, not a teleport one, but there are not that many creatures with such an SLA that can fulfill the other requirements.




> It's, probably, massive overkill, but _Dragon_ #359 has Demon Lord template - which included (among many other things) _Greater Teleport_ as at-will SLA.
> Amusingly, it doesn't neither required Evil alignment, nor change it to Evil
> But base creature should be of CR no less than 22


That's... Actually really good. If it wasn't for the publication date, it would have been really helpful.

----------


## Tzardok

Thank you for putting that together, Beni-Kujaku. In case you are wondering, the base creature I'm thinking of is the Cipactli, a creature from Aztec mythology appearing in Dragon #317. It is fully grown Colossal (thereby fitting the scene where the MitD remembers having a father much bigger than himself), its Str fulfills the requirement even after having been reduced to Large, it has DR 15/Epic on top of Regeneration, it can cause Earthquakes by stomping, it is noted to eat even anorganic stuff and is constantly hungry, and it is normally of animal intelligence, therefore making being able to speak unusal. There are a few minor problems with it, but the only major contrapoint is the inability to teleport others. Phrenic is the only template I know of that can grant that, but I was wondering if someone knows an alternative, or maybe has a list of templates lying around that would make it easier for me to search myself instead of having to manually go through all may books.

----------


## Malphegor

Probably been mentioned but the half-janni template lets one teleport to a random location on the material or elemental planes for a brief period before zipping back to where they started. Is very handy for a I wanna be a tourist seeing the entire world youve made character who understands that adventuring tends to lock you into a region but for fun a limited times per day its nice to at least see the world

----------


## Bohandas

> Probably been mentioned but the half-janni template lets one teleport to a random location on the material or elemental planes for a brief period before zipping back to where they started. Is very handy for a I wanna be a tourist seeing the entire world youve made character who understands that adventuring tends to lock you into a region but for fun a limited times per day its nice to at least see the world


Shadow Creature allows plane shifting as well

EDIT:

Also, the sacred watcher template from BoED gets teleport

And the epic pseudonatural template gets dimension door

----------

